# Tanks?



## excalibur08 (Sep 19, 2008)

where can i find 100+ gallon tanks for cheap


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Your local Craiglist. I am going to check out a 135G tank and stand that a guy wants to sell for $100 tomorrow. If I walk away with both for that price I will be literally astounded.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Does it have to be a tank? I heard you can buy 110 gallon horse troughs for ~$80


----------



## excalibur08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow i never go craigslist and there are some pretty good things there


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

excalibur08 said:


> Wow i never go craigslist and there are some pretty good things there


e0:

em posted this information for me with respect to craigslist in another thread:



emc7 said:


> jones you need to bookmark 6 searches for fishtank, fish tank, aquarium each in all for sale and all community and check twice daily. All the really good deals (i.e. free) go away quickly.


TR


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> Your local Craiglist. I am going to check out a 135G tank and stand that a guy wants to sell for $100 tomorrow. If I walk away with both for that price I will be literally astounded.


Why can I never find deals like this? Every time I check I see stuff like $100 for a 29g..............


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Join a club. Members are all the time upgrading and unloading their old stuff.
If you live in the Southeast, then hurricanes are a goldmine for bargain hunters. Lots of big tanks and equipment tend to go for cheeeep after a big storm.
Craigslist is the other way to go, if you live close to a place with a big one. It's useless to me, but some folks like it. You really do have to literally check it twice a day, though, since most other fishtank people are already checking it twice a day, and it's your only chance of beating them to the good stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

twice a day at least. The converse is true also. If you have enough tanks, Don't read craigslist. It's time for me to stop. For instance, I'm now wondering how many cichlids fit in an 18' round, 4' deep pool.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Don't read craigslist. It's time for me to stop. For instance, I'm now wondering how many cichlids fit in an 18' round, 4' deep pool.


em:

Found this on craigslist and purchased it for the ranch to put cichlids in.



















TR


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL. You're going to need a vat of dechlorinator, Jones.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, just get a 55 gallon drum of Prime. Swim with the fishes!


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

awsome!!!!!!!!


----------

